# Stecker an Notebook-Mainboard abgerissen



## 60jam (14. Juli 2012)

Hallo zusammen,
Mir ist bei meinem Acer Aspire 5530G (Notebook) beim Abnehmen der Tastatur der Stecker vom Mainboards abgerissen. Nun hat dieser Stecker 16 kleine Kontakte, diese pins waren mit rotem Zeugs, das ich leider überhaupt nicht zuordnen kann, mit den entsprechenden 16 Kontakten am Mainboard "verklebt".
Da ich ungern auf meine Laptop-Tastatur verzichte: Kann mir jemand sagen, was für rotes Zeugs das ist, bzw. Wie ich es wieder reparieren kann?

Im Anhang noch ein paar bilder


----------



## Combi (14. Juli 2012)

kannst du mal schärfere bilder machen,vor allem mit ner besseren quali und auflösung,so sieht man echt nicht viel...


----------



## Cuddleman (14. Juli 2012)

Soweit ich den Bildern folgen kann, sind die "Lötstellen", die die lösbare Klemmleiste mit dem Mainboard verbinden, abgerissen.

Das flache Printkabel, welches sich vorher in der Klemmleiste befand, ist hoffentlich, in Ordnung!

Das "rote Zeugs" sorgfälltig, gründlich von den Kontakten auf dem MB und der Klemmleiste entfernen. 
Für die MB-Kontakte, ein "Putzflies für Kupferfittings/heizungsrohre, aus dem Baumarkt verwenden. (nicht vergleichbare Putzkraft mit Haushaltsputzschwämmchen)
Mit einer Lötspitze an einem 30W Lötkolben und Silberlot, kann man mit viel Fingerspitzengefühl die Klemmleiste wieder verlöten. 
Dabei peniebel darauf achten, das keine Lötbrücken zwischen den einzelnen Kontakten, oder umliegenden Bauteilen, bzw. Leiterbahnen entstehen, sonst funktioniert das Ganze nicht! 
Verwende Sekundenkleber-Gel, oder zwei "Perlen" Montagekleber z.B. von "Patex".
Die Verklebung vor dem Löten ausführen, da diese gleichzeitig auch die Fixierung zum Löten bewerkstelligt!
Keinen Kleber an, bzw. zwischen die Lötstellen einbringen, auch nicht versehentlich, da sonst die Lötstellen nicht korrekt ausführbar sind!
In dem Fall, das die unter der Klemmleiste befindliche Leiterbahnen mit abgerissen sind, sollten diese vor dem Fixieren der Klemmleiste, sauber mit Silberlot an den Trennstellen, oder mit einem dünnen blanken lötbaren Draht, überbrückt werden. 

Bei sorgfälltiger Arbeit sollte alles anschließend funktionieren, soweit nicht noch anderweitige Beschädigungen vorliegen!


----------



## 60jam (14. Juli 2012)

Ersteinmal besten Dank für die Hilfe.
Denke, dass das Löten extrem schwer wird, aber machbar ist.

Die Bilder, so wie das Thema selbst, habe ich von meinem Handy aus über die pcgh app gepostet. Deshalb sollte die Qualität aber nicht schlecht sein :o
Ich mach gleich ein paar neue und stell die rein.


----------



## 60jam (14. Juli 2012)

Bilder


----------



## Abductee (14. Juli 2012)

Ich würd das mit einem Heißluftföhn (schmale Spitze) löten.
Also den Stecker nur wieder drauflegen, leicht andrücken und dann mit dem Lötfön vorsichtig draufheizen.


----------



## 60jam (14. Juli 2012)

Ist das ein spezieller heißluftföhn für elektronische reperaturarbeiten, oder ein ganz normaler heißluftföhn mit einer Art Nadelkopfspitze?


----------



## Abductee (14. Juli 2012)

Mann kann das auch mit einem normalen Heißluftföhn machen, ist halt nur mit der Temperatur kritischer abzuschätzen.
Mit einem Temperaturgeregelten Föhn/Station geht das besser.
zbsp: 
http://www.amazon.de/L%C3%B6tstation-Hei%C3%9Fluftl%C3%B6tstation-f%C3%BCr-inkl-Aufs%C3%A4tze/dp/B003V57CT8/ref=sr_1_3?ie=UTF8&qid=1342261276&sr=8-3
(Beim Conrad findet man sowas aber auch)
Eventuell lässt sich so was aber auch ausleihen (Schule) oder man kanns in einem Bastelladen kurz verwenden.


----------



## 60jam (14. Juli 2012)

Die heißluftföhnmethode scheint mir die einfachste zu sein.. denke, dass ich Sie ausprobieren werde.
Was genau das "rote Zeugs" als verbindungsmaterial sein könnte, weiß keiner?


----------



## Abductee (14. Juli 2012)

Das sind aber nicht die Lötpads die du mit runtergerissen hast oder?


----------



## Cuddleman (14. Juli 2012)

Abductee schrieb:


> Das sind aber nicht die Lötpads die du mit runtergerissen hast oder?


 
Sicher doch! 

Leitebahn von unten (vom Trägermaterial gelöst) sieht halt Rot, bzw, Kupferfarbig matt, aus.

Die Heißluftmethode birgt die größere Gefahr die Klemmleiste zu verschmelzen/zu zerstören!


----------



## Abductee (14. Juli 2012)

Stimmt, das hast du ja auch schon geschrieben, hab ich irgendwie überlesen.
Dann wirds wirklich schwierig, der Heißluftföhn bringt dir dann nichts mehr. 
Dachte die Kontakte sind von den Lötpads runtergegangen.

Ich hab das mal bei einem USB-Stick versucht ein abgerissenes Lötpad nachzulöten.
Das Zinn hatte aber auf der freigekratzen Leiterbahn nicht gehalten.
Gibts da spezielles Zinn das auf so feinen Leiterbahnen besser hält?


----------



## 60jam (14. Juli 2012)

Damit wäre also die Frage nach dem roten Zeugs beantwortet :p


----------



## 60jam (14. Juli 2012)

Also wäre die einzige Möglichkeit das löten der einzelnen 26 Pins?


----------



## Cuddleman (15. Juli 2012)

> Also wäre die einzige Möglichkeit das löten der einzelnen 26 Pins? ​


 
Sicherlich die einzige Möglichkeit.





> Ich hab das mal bei einem USB-Stick versucht ein abgerissenes Lötpad nachzulöten.
> Das Zinn hatte aber auf der freigekratzen Leiterbahn nicht gehalten.
> Gibts da spezielles Zinn das auf so feinen Leiterbahnen besser hält?


 
Das schon beschriebene Silberlot, erhältlich bei z.B. "Conrad",
Stannol Bleifreier Lötdraht Flowtin TS Spule Gewicht 100 g Durchmesser 1.0 mm Legierung Sn95Ag4Cu1 im Conrad Online Shop | 588401
ist dafür völlig ausreichend. 

Lötfett auf keinen Fall benutzen!!!! 

Da die abgerissenen Lötstellen noch an der Klemmleiste sind, müßen diese erstmal abgelötet werden. 
Damit verschwindet das "rote Zeug".
Als Nächstes, die noch auf der Leiteplatte befindlichen Leiterbahnenden, etwa 2mm blank machen und diese Enden, verzinnen, d.h. Lötzinn auftragen, damit die anschließende Lötung schneller von Statten geht.
Dann weiter ab der Fixierung vom Kommentar Gestern 09:36. 

Hier noch ein brauchbares Lötwerkzeug:
Basetech Kompakte Lötstation ZD-99 230 V/AC Leistung 48 W Temperaturbereich 150 - 450 °C im Conrad Online Shop | 588415

Bei zu wenig Löterfahrung, ist erstmal Probelöten an einem Übungsstück angesagt.
Dabei den richtigen Ansatz und die richtige Lötdauer aneignen, ohne das die feinen Leiterbahnen sich beim Löten vom Trägermaterial lösen, oder das Lot überhitzt, bzw. die zu verlötenden (auch die in näherer Lötumgebung befindlichen) Bauelemente, hier die Steckerleiste.


----------



## 60jam (16. Juli 2012)

Ersteinmal vielen Dank für die zahlreichen antworten 
Bin bisher noch nicht zum Löten gekommen.
Ich werde mir Hilfe mit ordentlich Löterfahrung suchen, die der (doch sehr schweren) Aufgabe gewachsen ist, da meine Wenigkeit zugegebenermaßen nicht sonderlich viel Erfahrung in dem Gebiet besitzt und vielleicht ein wenig die Feinmotorik fehlt.. 

Bin mal gespannt, ob es klappt


----------



## Cuddleman (17. Juli 2012)

Ich auch!   

Eine Bekanntgabe zum Erfolg/Mißerfolg wäre sehr schön.


----------



## 60jam (17. Juli 2012)

Wenn möglich, werde ich ein paar Bilder hochladen


----------

